# Watching mares....



## spindleberry (Apr 26, 2013)

Who all has their mares on cameras? I've always wanted to get one for the goats so I could watch them from the house (we kid them out early winter so it's cold lol) It would be nice to be able to check on Sugar from the house instead of walking down to the barn...lol however I am just wondering about the cameras...are they hard to set up? Are they expensive?

Thanks


----------



## Eagle (Apr 26, 2013)

Cams are not expensive and they are very easy to set up. You can stream them online for free now with Ustream or pay and go through Marewatchers.

You can buy a security cam or a baby monitor.


----------



## spindleberry (Apr 26, 2013)

How do you stream them online? If I do that, will I be able to see it through my cell phone? (I have a Samsung galaxy s2) 

Thanks!


----------



## Eagle (Apr 26, 2013)

do you have a good internet connection near the barn? Is so you just hook the cam up to your pc and then stream it online. Some cams come with the package to get them up on iphones and smart phones, if not download the app Puffin.


----------



## spindleberry (Apr 26, 2013)

I have high speed internet at the house and have the wireless router for my laptop/cell phone but I lose access to it when I walk to the barn. (Checked my phone one time.)


----------



## Eagle (Apr 26, 2013)

You will need to connect via cable then, is that possible?


----------



## targetsmom (Apr 26, 2013)

We run a cable from the barn to the house to hook the camera (we have 3 that go through one multiplexer) to the computer in the house through a "Dazzle". Wireless cams won't work here because of our wireless router and lots of wireless connections in the house. We sign up with Mare Stare(MS) because we like having other people watch but we started doing that WAY before this chat/watch board was set up. But Mare Stare will also record the birth for you and put it on You Tube so you and others can watch it any time. MS provides software and allows people to watch on IPads, etc plus regular computers. Here is our computer link: http://www.marestare.com/fcam.php?alias=ontarget Our IPad link is on the cam links thread on here.

We run the cable through sections of PVC pipe and under our deck etc. to protect it from foot traffic.


----------



## spindleberry (Apr 26, 2013)

Oh wow. Yea I am not going to be able to do that. I thought it was more simple than that. Lol thanks for the replies.


----------



## Eagle (Apr 26, 2013)

how many meters is it form the computer to where the cam would be?


----------



## spindleberry (Apr 26, 2013)

I dont know but I am not going to run a cable across the property to the house. Ill just have to walk to the barn. I thought if it was simple I could have her on camera while I was at work.and be able to see her from my phone. But ill just come home on my lunch break to check her when she gets closer.

Thanks


----------



## Eagle (Apr 26, 2013)

It depends how far it is, my cam is wireless and my computer can pic it up with no problems.


----------



## spindleberry (Apr 26, 2013)

The barn is approx 135 feet from the house.


----------



## Eagle (Apr 26, 2013)

o.k sorry I had to go convert into meters, my cam pulls for 100 feet so if I had your problem I could move my computer further away from my router so it meets the distance or if not get a signal booster. Try talking to Heather at Marestare, she really is amazing or if not post a thread on MS and ask the ladies there as I am sure someone can help you.


----------



## spindleberry (Apr 26, 2013)

Ok So if I get a wireless camera....(if I can find one that'll reach that many feet) How does it hook up to the PC and if I did that, will it still work, online, if my computer is shut off?


----------



## Eagle (Apr 26, 2013)

You will need a dazzle to connect it to your pc which will have to stay on when you want to stream online.


----------



## spindleberry (Apr 26, 2013)

Bummer. I can't leave the laptop on while I am at work.

Thanks for the info though.



I think I'll hold off on buying the camera since I can't watch her from my phone. Need to save the money anyways because of show season coming up for the dairy goats. Thankfully I don't live that far from work so coming home on my lunch break to check on her really isn't that big of a deal.



Plus every other week I won't need to because my mom is off the days I work.

I do have a question though, since I have never dealt with a mare in labor.....are they like other animals, that make it obvious they are in labor over a baby monitor? See, that's what I use for the goats. I hook up baby monitors in the barn, in the stalls they are in and I can hear the goats when they get down to business and start really pushing....Of course I do own Nubian goats and they are known for their loud mouths. haha! But anyways, do they make enough noise that I would be able to tell something is going on?

Thanks again, really appreciate all the help.


----------



## cassie (Apr 27, 2013)

my two girls didn't make a sound when they foaled... some are noisier I believe but it just depends on the mare...

my wireless cam works great as long as I have it in direct line to the laptop it works great



sorry that you won't be able to do it, I don't know how I would have been able to have two mares foaling without my camers and marestare and these wonderful ladies!

good luck for you babies


----------



## Eagle (Apr 27, 2013)

My mares are quiet too so I wouldn't rely on sound. Perhaps you could get a Foal Buzzer to put on her headcollar.


----------



## spindleberry (Apr 27, 2013)

I dont have a halter for her. Every single one ive bought is either too big or too small. I tried all the halters at the two farm stores. Lol i think they thought i was crazy bringing the halters back...lol


----------



## Eagle (Apr 27, 2013)

Go to the chances rescue site, they sell lovely halters and the money goes to a great cause.

http://store.chancesminihorserescue.org/haltersleads.html


----------



## spindleberry (Apr 29, 2013)

Eagle said:


> Cams are not expensive and they are very easy to set up. You can stream them online for free now with Ustream or pay and go through Marewatchers.
> 
> You can buy a security cam or a baby monitor.


Question; I missed the part about a "baby monitor" I have looked at security cams in the past because of the goats.....I am on the fence of whether or not to spend the money on the cam or not..... :/ I would love to be able to check on her while I am at work...Anywho, I am curious to know more about this 'baby monitor'?

I am finding cams that have up to 500 feet transmission range for the wireless cams.

Ok so make this very simple for me as I get confused on this sort of stuff. lol

What all do I need to hook up a cam, to make it viewable from my cell phone?

Obviously I need the cam, computer and cell phone..haha What else? (Wireless cam, that is.  )


----------



## Eagle (Apr 30, 2013)

That is it, wireless cam computer and phone. I am not much help cos I am in Italy so my cam probably isn't for sale in the states but I saw this amazing cam on amazon:

http://www.amazon.com/Logitech-Broadcaster-Streaming-Calling-Recording/dp/B009C98NQS/ref=sr_1_18?s=pc&ie=UTF8&qid=1367308672&sr=1-18&keywords=logitech+security


----------



## spindleberry (Apr 30, 2013)

Some cameras come with a router included....is this something I need or not since I have a wireless router for the computer?

Also, what about that 'dazzle' that was mentioned earlier? What is that and is that a must?

And another question if I get this set up to view on line/from my phone. Can the computer be on, but in sleep mode and it still work?

Thanks


----------



## Eagle (Apr 30, 2013)

Wireless cams come with a router which serves to send the signal from the cam to your computer.

A dazzle is needed if you want your cam to stream to both your tv and your computer, I didn't bother and just watched the cam from my pc or phone, it is handy to have it streaming through the tv as the screen is much bigger but no neccesary.

As long as your computer is switched on it will work, you can just reduce the window. Is it a problem to leave your computer on?

Renee


----------



## spindleberry (Apr 30, 2013)

I just don't like leaving stuff on when I am work. Do all wireless cams come w/ the router or are some a 'buy separately' kind of deal.....I am going to check out the local home depot store. Sure would be nice not to have to have it shipped! lol

So once I get the cam set up...how do I get it to show up on the computer/phone?

I want to make sure I can do this before I spend the money on a cam. lol My brother is good with stuff like this so he could figure it out I am sure but he lives about 40 mins or so away and works all the time so I would hate to ask him to come over and fix it. lol

Thanks


----------



## Eagle (Apr 30, 2013)

Mine came with the router together. Most are really easy to set up. I will pm one of the girls that streams through Ustream asking for expanations.


----------



## spindleberry (Apr 30, 2013)

OK Thank you.

I really appreciate your help.


----------



## spindleberry (May 1, 2013)

How do you get the cams to show up on the computer?


----------



## spindleberry (May 1, 2013)

Never mind. Bought the cam, it was a waste of money. It's being returned tomorrow. Spent $150 on it to. Oh well. I tried. At least I have the test strips (when they arrive) And hopefully she will foal in the night or on my day off. Bummer that I can't watch her from work but I'll just come home on my lunch break.

Thanks for the help. Too bad the cam didn't work. I am so glad I didn't order one after all.


----------



## Eagle (May 3, 2013)

What was wrong with the cam? was it too far from your connection?


----------



## spindleberry (May 3, 2013)

I don't know what was wrong with it. I bought one with a 330 feet transmission range. I tried moving the receiver around and there were 4 different channels and we tried all 4 of them. When there was actually a signal, the picture was so snowy and grainy that there was no way I would even be able to tell if the horse was standing or laying down....at times I wouldn't have even been able to tell if she was in the barn. I don't know if it was just the camera or if it was too much interference. I am very glad I didn't go ahead and order one; I was going to but when those two stores had cams I decided to go that route. Took it back and got the money back so that's good. At least I am not out any money!


----------

